# South East Ohio Started finding grew in a week



## egypt valley (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Timothy k (Apr 9, 2019)

Where abouts southeast? I go down by piedmont lake Haven’t been now about two weeks but nothing two weeks ago


----------



## egypt valley (Apr 9, 2018)

Found Belmont County near Henrysburg Turkey hunt in the morning and Morels in Afternoon


----------



## Timothy k (Apr 9, 2019)

Went this last weekend by piedmont lake and it looks like the season has ended.These are alot bigger than the picture does justice.


----------

